# Cleaning carpet.



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

So we are unfortunatly getting ready to pack away our new baby Even though we never wear shoes in it we still wanted to clean the carpet and put on a protectant, what do you guys/gals use for good results? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

use a carpet shampoo,a fan,and then when it is dry,scotchgard the carpet,and you will want to make sure it is dry,before you scotch gard,and make sure it is dry after you scotchgard,that is wear the fan comes in:10220:


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hideout, I should have been more specific and for that I apologize, is there a brand that you have used that you prefer or one that you have had less than stellar results? Thank U!


----------



## RoryLeach (Oct 19, 2020)

For getting good results i prefer to hire professionals for my home carpet cleaning. The rest is up to you which option you prefer for cleaning it.


----------



## MauriceBrock (Nov 18, 2020)

The life of your hardwood, vinyl, and tile floors can be extended with professional care of your carpet . So you should consult from carpet cleaning odenton which provides better in the market.


----------



## JanetJames (Nov 23, 2020)

It's too late to post reply, but nowadays many vacuum cleaners are available that can do carpet cleaning easily, you can use it on regular basis and get stress free about baby's health.


----------

